

 What's your one song? Jack started us off at SUS13 - scotthtaylor
http://open.spotify.com/user/staylor09/playlist/7tkGvWGn0dy3qGn9RjD0Nk
Jack Dorsey gave us the one song that supports and inspires him. What&#x27;s your one song?<p>I&#x27;ve created a shared playlist on Spotify.
======
dzink
Mysterious (With Music Box) by Yuko Ohigashi, a brilliant (very) young
composer.

~~~
scotthtaylor
Added!

------
scotthtaylor
I've added Ludovico Einaudi - Nuvole Bianche.

------
mikehlee100
Strange Fruit Project - Hasta Luego

------
mbeswetherick
Destroyer - The Bad Arts

~~~
scotthtaylor
I couldn't find it on Spotify - feel free to add it to the playlist if you can
find it.

------
tpae
Nujabes - Arurian Dance

~~~
scotthtaylor
Is it on Spotify?

